# Datei lokal speichenrn   --> jsp/Struts/oracle



## Guest (26. Mrz 2004)

Hallo @ all ,

ih habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe für eine jsp/struts Anwendung ein Feature 
programmiert, das es emöglicht Datenbankabfragen per Klick als Excel Datei
lokal auf der Festplatte zu speichern. (dachte ich). Währen der Entwicklung hat alles prima funktioniert und jetzt da die Anwendung Online ist habe ich (wir) gemerkt, dass die ExcelDatei nicht lokal beim Anwender gespeichert wird , 
sondern auf dem Server. Obwohl der Anwender die Möglichkeit hat den Pfad
lokal selber zu bestimmen. Nun ist dies mein erstes Server/jsp/struts Projekt und
ich weiss nicht wie ich es anstellen kann, dass die Excel-Datei beim jeweiligen Anwender gespeichert wird. 
Könnte mir Bitte jemand ein paar Hinweise, Tipps oder Tricks dazu geben,
das wäre wirklich Spitze. 

Dankeschön 4 help

Gruß


----------



## DP (26. Mrz 2004)

hi. die sicherheitsrichtlinien lassen zugriffe auf das dateisystem des clients nicht zu. lass die excel-datei generieren und starte einen automatischen download dieser datei. 

grüße


----------



## Guest (26. Mrz 2004)

Hi dp, 

ja das würde ich liebend gerne tun , nur leider klappt es nicht.   :cry:  :cry:  ???:L  :###  ???:L 
Könntest du mir sagen wie ich das am Besten machen kann ...
Ich sitze nun den ganzen Tag dran und es klappt nicht.
wie gesagt bin ich nicht wirklich die jsp Superfrau aber eigentlich auch nicht blöde, 
dachte ich bis heute...

Ich bin ir für jeden Tipp dankbar..
GrußSabine


----------



## DP (26. Mrz 2004)

hallo. bin jetzt zu breit um grossartig nachzuschauen. aber lass dir einen response in richtung


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=datei.xls">
</body>
</html>
```

generieren und schick' selbigen an den den client.

dabei musst du aber noch bzgl. einer target-angabe suchen, damit die datei nicht im ie-plugin angezeigt wird, sondern eine feilesystem-speicherung abgefragt wird.

grüße


----------



## Guest (30. Mrz 2004)

Habe es nun so gelöst...

```
response.setContentType("application/octet-stream");
response.setHeader("ContentDisposition","attachment;filename=\""+ "Dateiname.xls" +"")
try {
ServletOutputStream out = response.getOutputStream();
wb.write(out)}
 catch (IOException e) {
e.printStackTrace();
}
```
dies funktioniert wunderbar für den PC aber auf dem MAC gibts Probleme. d.h aufm Mac tuts nicht.
ARRGHHHH....
Kann mir jemand sagen warum ??? Bin total ratlos...
Danke & Gruß


----------

